# Windows Vista Sidebar -&gt; &quot; Der Dienst ist nicht verfügbar&quot;



## lucdec (17. Januar 2008)

*Windows Vista Sidebar -> " Der Dienst ist nicht verfügbar"*

Hi,

wie gesagt, oben steh tja das Problem, seit ca. 3 Tagen bekomme ich weder die Temperaturen, noch den Währungsumrechner angezeigt.


http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/7430/desktopwk1.jpg


Huch, was frisst mir denn den RAM weg? *Wunder*


----------



## EmmasPapa (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Windows Vista Sidebar -> " Der Dienst ist nicht verfügbar"*

Aber online kannst Du gehen !? Hast Du eine neue Firewall, Router oder ähnliches !?


----------



## Riddick1107 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Windows Vista Sidebar -> " Der Dienst ist nicht verfügbar"*

Und was passiert wenn du die Minianwendungen einfach nochmal neu hinzufügst?? Die alten natürlich vorhher rausnehmen!


----------



## HanFred (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Windows Vista Sidebar -> " Der Dienst ist nicht verfügbar"*

es wurde doch erst kürzlich eine sicherheitslücke in der sidebar geschlossen, vielleicht gehen deshalb einige minianwendungen nicht mehr.
ein paar gehen ja, wie's aussieht.


----------



## lucdec (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Windows Vista Sidebar -> " Der Dienst ist nicht verfügbar"*

Also, online gehen, kein Problem, Windows Firewall ist aus.

Ja, sonst nix geändert, hab auch schon versucht die Anwendungen rauszunehmen und wieder zu starten, kein Erfolg.

Wer von euch hat denn Vista? Und läufts?


----------



## lucdec (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Windows Vista Sidebar -> " Der Dienst ist nicht verfügbar"*

Ich versteh gar nichts mehr.

Hab eben folgendes getan:

Maus auf eine Temperaturanzeige:

Rechtsklick -> Optionen -> Abbrechen

Zack, Temperatur wieder da. 5 Sekunden später wieder weg.

(Hat auch nur bei einzelnen geklappt)


----------



## HanFred (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Windows Vista Sidebar -> " Der Dienst ist nicht verfügbar"*

dann guck gleich mal in die ereignisanzeige, vielleicht findet sich da was.


edit: und was ich noch gefunden habe:

_Alle Dateien in diesem Cache-Ordner löschen:
C:\Users\"name"\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Live\Services\Cache
(bei einem deutschen Vista nennt sich der Ordner "Users" dann "Benutzer") _
quelle


----------



## lucdec (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Windows Vista Sidebar -> " Der Dienst ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				HanFred am 17.01.2008 16:03 schrieb:
			
		

> dann guck gleich mal in die ereignisanzeige, vielleicht findet sich da was.
> 
> 
> edit: und was ich noch gefunden habe:
> ...



Hmm, also, ich finde den Ordner AppData nicht.


Dann hab ich versucht die Sidebar zu schliessen und wieder zu öffnen. 5 Wetteranzeigen kamen (ich hab 6), und verschwanden wieder nach ein paar Sekunden.


----------



## HanFred (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Windows Vista Sidebar -> " Der Dienst ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				lucdec am 17.01.2008 16:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, also, ich finde den Ordner AppData nicht.


das ist einv ersteckter systemordner. damit du den siehst, musst du in den ordneroptionen den haken entfernen bei der option, die ebendiese ausblendet.


----------



## lucdec (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Windows Vista Sidebar -> " Der Dienst ist nicht verfügbar"*



			
				HanFred am 22.01.2008 11:51 schrieb:
			
		

> lucdec am 17.01.2008 16:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke, ist aber mittlerweile (Heute) nicht mehr nötig.   

Plötzlich funktionierten die Temperaturanzeigen wieder und kurz darauf auch der Währungsrechner. 

Tut mir leid, dass ich nichts mehr geschrieben hab, hatte relativ viel um die Ohren. (Führerschein)


----------

